# Google- Bedfordshire Royal Navy officer killed herself at sea - BBC News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

BBC News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bedfordshire Royal Navy officer killed herself at sea**BBC News*A post-mortem examination revealed she had died from drug toxicity caused by amitriptyline, an anti-depressant also used to treat *irritable bowel syndrome*, and codeine, a pain killer. The ship had left Portsmouth on 25 May on a seven-month tour of duty *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

